

Why Man is not a Particularly Good Source of Entropy - asciilifeform
http://www.loper-os.org/bad-at-entropy/manmach.html

======
chongli
I was winning after about 60 moves but then got bored and made too long of a
string of consecutive ones and the computer caught up. This would be a much
better game if I could play it with the keyboard, as I was having difficulty
clicking accurately with my mouse (going very fast).

~~~
asciilifeform
_> This would be a much better game if I could play it with the keyboard_

You can. Just press 0 or 1.

~~~
ColinWright
Sadly, that doesn't appear to work on my browser. FireFox 11.0.

------
informatimago
Indeed, this implementation let you cheat: while the program tries to learn
your behavior, you can learn the program's and outguess it. The random
sequence should be provided blindly, and the program should process it a
posteriori, for the subtitle to be relevant.

------
tantalor
I had to play over 250 rounds to start winning. Of course, I was cheating.

------
Lorenzo2002
thank you for sharing, could you pleas provide the original algorithm in
pseudo code? Ore some link to references. TY

~~~
qznc
High level explanation:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1p3ti1/you_are_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1p3ti1/you_are_bad_at_entropy/ccyitow)

The code itself is very short. Just read the last function: [http://www.loper-
os.org/bad-at-entropy/manmach.js](http://www.loper-os.org/bad-at-
entropy/manmach.js)

